# تأملات وقراءات فى شخصيات هيرودس



## fikry (26 يوليو 2012)

تأملات وقراءات فى شخصيات هيرودس
مقدمة
 الكتاب المقدس حدثنا كثيرا عن أسم هيرودس فتعالوا نتعرف عليه من خلال أحداث الكتاب المقدس وما كتب عنهم يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى المعاصر لهم فى سجل التاريخ . فلم يكن اسم " هيرودس " علما لشخص واحد بعينه ، ولكنه كان اسماً عائليا ، أطلق على أفراد عديدين من أجيال نفس العائلة ، مذكورين فى الكتاب المقدس ، مما أدى إلى بعض الخلط بين هؤلاء الأشخاص ، حتى إن البعض اتهموا لوقا البشير بعدم الدقة فى تسميته هيرودس أنتيباس " بهيرودس " فقط ، بينما يسميه يوسيفوس باستمرار باسم " أنتيباس " . ولكن لوقا المؤرخ المدقق ، يذكره على أنه " هيرودس " ، و" هيرودس رئيس الربع " فى نفس الإصحاح ( لو 3 : 1 ) 1 وَفِي السَّنَةِ الْخَامِسَةِ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ سَلْطَنَةِ طِيبَارِيُوسَ قَيْصَرَ، إِذْ كَانَ بِيلاَطُسُ الْبُنْطِيُّ وَالِياً عَلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، وَهِيرُودُسُ رَئِيسَ رُبْعٍ عَلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَفِيلُبُّسُ أَخُوهُ رَئِيسَ رُبْعٍ عَلَى إِيطُورِيَّةَ وَكُورَةِ تَرَاخُونِيتِسَ، وَلِيسَانِيُوسُ رَئِيسَ رُبْعٍ عَلَى الأَبِلِيَّةِ و(لو3: 19 19أَمَّا هِيرُودُسُ رَئِيسُ الرُّبْعِ فَإِذْ تَوَبَّخَ مِنْهُ لِسَبَبِ هِيرُودِيَّا امْرَأَةِ فِيلُبُّسَ أَخِيهِ، وَلِسَبَبِ جَمِيعِ الشُّرُورِ الَّتِي كَانَ هِيرُودُسُ يَفْعَلُهَا،) . كما يسميه يوسيفوس أيضاً " هيرودس رئيس الربع " ، و" هيرودس رئيس ربع على الجليل " ، وأن هيردوس هذا كان يسمى " أنتيباس " . فالاسم واللقب والمركز هي بعينها كما في إنجيل لوقا . وذرية هيرودس الكبير ، حتي الجيل الرابع ، الذين تولوا حكم فلسطين ، والمذكورون فى العهد الجديد ، يعرفون في التاريخ باسم " هيرودس " : " هيرودس أرخيلاوس " ، " هيردوس أنتيباس "، " هيرودس فيلبس الأول"  ، " هيرودس فيلبس الثانى " ، " هيرودس أغريباس الأول " ، و " هيرودس أغريباس الثانى " . 
أول شخصية هى هيرودس الكبير( 37 - 4 ق.م).
(أ) تاريخه : كان والد هيرودس الكبير هو أنتيباتر الأدومى وأمه قبروس ابنة ملك عربي ، وكان الأدوميون من نسل عيسو ، وكانوا يقطنون المنطقة الواقعة إلى الجنوب من فلسطين وتمتد جنوبا إلى شمالى الجزيرة العربية ، وقد غزا بلادهم يوحنا هركانس المكابي وأجبرهم على إعتناق الديانة اليهودية وممارسة الختان . ورغم هذا كان اليهود ينظرون إلى الأدوميين بعين الشك ، ويطلقون عليهم وصف " أنصاف يهود " . 
وهيرودس الكبير هو أشهر أفراد العائلة الهيرودسية ، ومع أن اسمه لا يذكر فى الكتاب المقدس إلا بالارتباط بولادة يوحنا المعمدان ( لو 1 : 5 5كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ مَلِكِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ كَاهِنٌ اسْمُهُ زَكَرِيَّا مِنْ فِرْقَةِ أَبِيَّا،وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ بَنَاتِ هَارُونَ وَاسْمُهَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ.) وبقصة مجئ المجوس إلى أورشليم ( مت 2 ) ، إلا أن نفوذه على فلسطين فى مدة حكمه الطويلة كان بالغا ، مما يستدعى الإلمام بتاريخه لمعرفة الأوضاع الحقيقية في فلسطين فى أيام العهد الجديد . ولأن يوسيفوس يكرس له هذا الحيز الكبير من كتابيه : " التاريخ اليهودى " ، و " الحرب اليهودية " ، فهذا دليل على الأهمية البالغة لهيرودس كما رآها هذا المؤرخ الشهير . 
(ب) عائلته وخلفيته : كان هيرودس - كما سبق القول - أدوميا . ويبدو أن أباه أنتيباتر كان على رأس الأمة الأدومية - وإن كان يوسيفوس لا يذكر موقعه الرسمي - وتزوج امرأة عربية أنجب منها خمسة أبناء ، وكان هيرودس هو الوحيد بينهم الذي حمل اسما يونانيا . والأرجح أنه ولد فى نحو 73 ق.م . 
وقبل مولده بكثير ، كان أباه أنتيباتر - الرجل الغنى الطموح - قد زج بنفسه فى الشئون السياسية لليهود . ففى ذلك الوقت كان أخوان من العائلة اليهودية الحاكمة ، هما أرستوبولس و يوحنا هركانس الثاني (63-40 ق.م.)  يتنازعان على السلطة . وكانت لأرستوبولس الغلبة ، فتدخل أنتيباتر إلى جانب هركانس . وكانت اليد العليا فى ذلك الوقت للرومان ، الذين فصلوا فى النزاع لصالح هركانس ، لكنهم قضوا فى الواقع على استقلال اليهود . 
فعندما وصل بومبى إلى فلسطين ، كان هيرودس فى نحو العاشرة من عمره . تربّى هيرودس في بلاط يوحنا هركانس الثاني حيث كان والده قيّم البيت وقد أدرك وهو صبي ، شيئاً عن عظمة روما العسكرية ، وعن حنكة أبيه أنتيباتر فى تعضيده للحكم الروماني ، ونتيجة لذلك أصبح لأنتيباتر نفوذ فى الشئون اليهودية . وكان أنتيباتر يفخر بالأفضال الكريمة التى أضفاها يوليوس قيصر على ذمة اليهود ، والتى جاءت نتيجة للمساعدة التى قدمها للقيصر فى حملته على مصر . 
ومع أن يوحنا هركانس الثاني ظل ملكاً بالاسم على الأمــــة اليهودية ، كما كان يشغل مركز رئيس الكهنة ، فإن السلطة الحقيقية انتقلت إلى يد أنتيباتر ، لأنه كان يعرف اليهود أفضل مما يعرفهم الرومان ، كما كان يمكن الاعتماد عليه فى أن يظل مواليا لسادته ( الرومان ) . وقد أصبح هذا هو أساس السياسة التى اتبعها هيرودس . ورغم كفاءته البارزة واهتمامه بخير اليهود ، فإنه كأدومى ، لم يكن ممكنا أن يفوز بمحبة الشعب اليهودي واعتباره شخصا منهم ، بل كانوا يعتبرونه عميلاً فى خدمة الدولة الغريبة التى غزت بلادهم ، فقد حاصر بومبي أورشليم وقتل الآلاف من سكانها ، بل وتجرأ على الدخول إلى قدس الأقداس فى الهيكل . 
(جـ ) هيرودس فى شبابه : فى السادسة والعشرين من عمره عينه أبوه حاكما على الجليل ( فى 47 ق.م. ) ، وسرعان ما أظهر جدارته بتدميره أوكار عصابات اللصوص من قاطعى الطريق ، والقضاء عليهم ، مما أدى إلى اعتراف الأهالى بفضله ، ولكن آخرين فى الأمة نقموا عليه نجاحه وما حازه من شهرة ، فأوعزوا صدر هركانس ، فاستدعاه لمساءلته عن قتله لأناس ، مما يتعارض مع الشريعة اليهودية ، فمثل هيرودس أمام السنهدريم ، وما أن ظهر هذا الشاب الفارع الوسيم فى ثيابه الفاخره ، وحوله حرسه ، حتى خشي أعضاء السنهدريم من اتخاذ إجراء ضده . ولم ينس هيرودس هذه الاهانة ، فما أن أصبح ملكا حتى أخذ بثأره وقتل كل أولئك المعارضين . 
ولم تكن الأمور فى الدولة الرومانية على ما يرام في الأيام الأخيرة من الجمهورية ، فقد شكل قيصر وبومبى وكراسيوس أول حكومة ثلاثية فى 60 ق. م. ولكن كراسيوس لقى حتفه على الحدود الشرقية ، وتنازع الاثنان الآخران على السلطة . وقد استفاد اليهود من دكتاتورية القيصر . وبعد اغتيال يوليوس قيصر ، تشكلت حكومة ثلاثية أخرى من مارك أنطونيوس وأوكتافيوس ( ابن أخت قيصر ) ولبيدوس . وكان هدفهم الأول هو معاقبة بروتس وكاسيوس لمقتل يوليوس قيصر ، وكان هيرودس للجانبين ، حيث أن كاسيوس كان صديقاً له وقد وعده بتعيينه ملكا على اليهودية ، بينما كان أنطونيوس صديقاً أقرب ، فلم يكن هيرودس ينتظر منه أقل من ذلك في حالة انتصاره . وقد قُتل أنتيباتر غدراً ، وكان هيرودس هو الشخص التالى بعده . 
ولكن طالما كان هناك أمير من سلالة الأشمــــــــــونيين ( المكابيين ) حياً ، كان فى الإمكان إثارة روح الثورة بسهولة بين اليهود ، ولم يكن هناك منهم سوى أمير واحد هو أنتجونس بن أرستوبولس . وفكر هيرودس فى ذهنه لو أمكنه التغلب على مشكلة أصله الأدومى بالزواج من أميرة من دم يهودى ، فإنه يحطى بالقبول عند الأمة اليهودية ، وبناء على ذلك خطب " ماريامنه " الأميرة المكابية ، رغم أنه كان متزوجا من قبل . في ذلك الوقت كان أوكتافيوس وأنطونيوس قد أحرزا الانتصار على بروتس ، مما جاء بأنطونيوس إلى سورية وفلسطين للإشراف على الأمور هناك . وقد ظل هركانس فى موقعه حاكما لأمته ورئيسا للكهنة ، بينما تعين كل من هيرودس وأخيه فسائيل " رئيسى ربع " ، ولكنهما فى الواقع أمسكا بزمام السلطة ، وأصبحا هما المسؤلين أمام السلطات الرومانية . وانشغل أنتجونس باخماد التمرد ، ووقع أنطونيوس أسيراً أمام فتنة كليوبترا ملكة مصر ، وسرعان ما وجد هيرودس نفسه فى موقف محفوف بالمخاطر ، وبخاصة عندما استطاع أنتجونس أن يحظى بمســــــــاعدة الفرتيين ( رجال الحرب ) الذين شقوا طريقهم إلى أورشليم ، ووقع فسائيل وهركانس فى الشرك وأخذا أسيرين ، وبعدها بقليل انتحر فسائيل ، ولجأ هيرودس إلى الهرب بعد أن أودع أسرته فى قلعة ماسادا على الشاطئ الغربى للبحر الميت ، وارتحل إلى روما على أمل الحصول على معونتها. ولم يخب رجاؤه ، فقد عينه أنطونيوس ملكاً على اليهود ، كما حظى بموافقة أوكتافيوس ، الذى قدمه إلى مجلس الشيوخ ( السناتو ) باعتباره الشخص الذي يستطيع أن يحافظ على مصالح روما ضد أنتجونس والفرتيين أعداء روما الألداء . وبدون اعتراض أحد ، أعلن مجلس الشيوخ الرومانى " هيرودس " ملكا على اليهودية ( فى 40 ق . م.).
(د) هيرودس ملكاً : يبدو أن هيرودس كان فى نفس الوضع الذي ذكره الرب يسوع فى مثل الإنسان شريف الجنس الذي ذهب إلى كورة بعيدة ليأخذ لنفسه ملكا ويرجع ( لو 19 : 12 ) ، ولو أن المثل أكثر انطباقاً على أرخيلاوس مما على أبيه هيرودس . فلقد حصل على اللقب ولكن ليس على المملكة . وإذ نزل فى بطلمايس ، جمع حوله قوات واستدعى أسرته من ماسادا ، وشرع في مهمته الشاقة فى إخضاع الاقليم . وكان الجليل على استعداد للثورة حالما يعطيه هيرودس ظهره ، وكان القواد الرومانيون الذين أمرهم القيصر بمساعدة هيرودس ، قد استطاع أنتجونس أن يرشوهم ، فلم يقوموا بواجبهم فى مساعدة هيرودس ، ولكنه استطاع أخيراً الحصول على معونة روما له بفرقتين أرسلهما له أنطونيوس بقيادة " سوسيوس " ( Sossiws )  فحوصر أنتجونس في أورشليم ، وإذ شعر هيرودس أن سقوط المدينة أصبح وشيكا ، انتهز الفرصة وتزوج من ماريامنة من السامرة . وبعد حصار دام خمسة أشهر ، سقطت أورشليم فى يده ، وقُتل أنتجونس ، وبمقتله ضاع كل أمل لليهود فى استقلالهم القومي. 
ولكن هذا الانتصار لم يحل كل مشكلات هيرودس ، فقد ظهر خطر جديد فى أطماع كليوباترا ملكة مصر ، وكان أنطونيوس الذى جعل من أسيا منطقة لنفوذه ، قد وقع أسيراً مثلما وقع يوليوس قيصر من قبل - أسيراً لجمالها وفتنتها ، واستطاعت بدهائها أن تقنع أنطونيوس بأن يمنحها العديد من مدن هيرودس ، والإصرار على أن يعلن هيرودس الحرب على العرب ، على أمل اضعاف الجانبين ، حتى تستطيع هي أن تلتهم ممتلكاتهم . ولكن هيردوس استطاع أن يخرج من هذه الحرب ظافراً . 
كان هدف كليوبترا الحقيقي هو أن تقيم في الشرق دولة تنافس قوة روما فى الغرب . وعندما وضح أن أنطونيوس قد ألقى قرعته معها ، أصبحت الحرب مع روما أمراً محتوماً . وباعتبار هيرودس صديقا لأنطونيوس كان يريد أن يساعده ، وكان يود لو يذهب معه إلى القتال ، ولكن كليوبترا التى كانت تغار دائما من هيرودس ، لم تسمح بذلك . وفى معركة اكتيوم البحرية ( 31 ق.م. ) انتصر أوكتافيوس ، واضطر جيش أنطونيوس للاستسلام ، وأبحرت كليوبترا إلى مصر ، وتبعها أنطونيوس ، وأخيراً انتحر كلاهما . 
ولاء هيرودس لأنطونيوس ، جعله فى موقف خطير بالنسبة للمنتصر ، ولكنه بدلاً من التماس العفو ، أعلن جهاراً صداقته لأنطونيوس ، معطيا الانطباع بأنه يمكن أن يكون نافعا لأوكتافيوس ، كما كان نافعا لأنطونيوس . وكان هذا تكتيكاً بارعاً ، فلم يكتف أوكتافيوس بالصفح عنه ، بل أيضا رد له المدن التى كانت كليوباترا قد استقطعتها من أملاكه ، وبذلك وسَّع من أملاكه باضافــــــة مناطق عديدة فى الشرق والشمال الشـــرقى من بحر الجليل . وإذ تخلص من هذا المأزق ، حكم حكماً طويلاً ناجحاً ، لأن انتصار أوكتافيوس ( الذي أصبح أوغسطس قيصر ) حقق السلام الرومانى ، فقد انتهى الصراع الذي شوه الأيام الأخيرة للجمهورية . ولكن كارثة حاقت بأسرة ملك اليهود ، فقد حدث نفور بينه وبين زوجته ماريا منه بسبب مضايقات أمها - ألكسندرة المستمرة . وفوق هذا استطاعت أخته سالومي - التي كانت تغار بشدة مــــــــــن 
ماريامنة المكابية - تبذر بذور الشك فى عقل هيرودس من جهة أمانة ماريامنة . ومع أن اتهاماتها كانت على غير أساس ، فإن هيرودس بدأ يصدقها ، وأخيراً أمر بإعدام زوجته ، ولكنه ندم بعد ذلك ندماً شديداً ومرض من الحزن ، وظن أطباؤه أنه سيموت . ومع أنه شفي من مرضه بمرور الوقت ، فإنه لم يعد أبداً إلى ما كان عليه أولا ، لأن الجانب المشرق من طبيعته كان قد اختفى ، وأصبح رجلاً معكر المزاج ، كثير الشك ، مما كان سبباً فى تفاقم النزاع بين نسائه وداخل أسرته . 
(هـ) أعماله : وقد وجد هيرودس متنفسا للضغوط الواقعة عليه ، فى توجيه اهتمامه إلى الأشغال العامة التى تضفى عليه هالة من العظمة . تميّز حكمه خاصة بأعمال البناء. أسّس مدناً هلينية جديدة :فهو أعاد تشييد السامرة وحصنها وأطلق عليها اسم " سيبسطة " ( وهو اللفظ اليونانى " لأوغسطس " ) وكان أعظم عمل  في السنة 18 من عهده هو اعادة بناء الهيكل فى أورشليم وتوسيعته مستخدما فى ذلك ألف كاهن ممن سبق تدريبهم على أعمال البناء . بالإضافة إلى الآلاف من العمال الآخرين . وقد بدأ العمل فيه فى 20 ق.م. ولم يكن قد انتهى العمل فيه فى أيام الرب يسوع المسيح . وما انتهى هذا العمل، الا في عهد الحاكم الروماني ألبينوس (62-64 ب.م.).وكانت تقوم فى الركن الشمالى الغربى من القصر الملكي , قلعة أنطونيا التى أسماها على اسم أنطونيوس صديقه القديم . وأقام قصره هو خارج الهيكل على مساحة رحبة ، وزخرفه زخرفة رائعة ، وأطلق على جناحيه اسم " أوغسطس قيصر ووزيره أغريباس .. وفى برج ستراتو (برج سترابون) على ساحل البحر المتوسط بنى حاجزاً للأمواج ، وهكذا جعل منها ميناء ، كان ساحل فلسطين الغربى فى حاجة إليها ، وأطلق عليها اسم " قيصرية" . وكانت المدينة تحتوى على ميدان للألعاب تجرى فيه المسابقات دوريا وبنى أيضا مسرحا. وعلى بعد بضعة أميال إلى الجنوب منها بنى هيرودس مدينة " أنتيباتريس " (كفرشبع، بين اورشليم وقيصرية) تخليداً لاسم أبيه ، وكانت محطة على الطريق إلى أورشليم ( أع 23 : 31 ) . وإلى الشمال بعيداً ، شيد معبداً لروما والإمبراطور فى " بانيون " وهى المعروفة باسم " قيصرية فيلبس " فى الأناجيل . وشيد حصوناً عديدة فى مواقع مختلفة لمنع قيام ثورات ، كان أحدها بالقرب من أريحا ، وأطلق عليه اسم " سيبروس" .  وكانت قلعتا هرقانيا والكسندريون قد دمِّرتا على يد غابينيوس. فأعاد هيرودس بناء هما، وزاد : ماكيرونت (مقاور)، مصعدة ، جبع في الجليل، حشبون في بيره. سمى قلعتين باسم هيروديون : واحدة قرب بيت لحم، والاخرى في شرقي الاردن. وجمّل المدن القديمة والحديثة بأبنية فخمة.
(و)علاقاته مع اليهود:كان هيرودس هليني القلب، وأحاط نفسه بالهلينيين (بينهم نقولا الدمشقي) في أورشليم. إلاّ أنه لم يحاول أن يفرض الحضارة الهلينية على اليهود كما حاول قبله أنطيوخس ابيفانيوس. كان حكيماً، فاحترم عادات الشعب القديمة، وتعامل بالحسنى مع حزب الفريسيين. ولكن أحداثاً عديدة حصلت خلال بناء الهيكل، حياته الخاصة، مساندته للهلينية، الضرائب المرتفعة والضرورية لتمويل اعمال البناء، كل هذا خلق تململا لدى الشعب. سُمّي الكبير، لا بسبب شخصيته، بل بسبب سياسته الملتوية التي أفادت من كل الظروف، وأبنيته العظيمة، وبلاطه الفخم.وإظهاراً لكرمة وسخائه ، أقام هيرودس - ملك اليهود - معابد فى مجتمعات خارج حدود مملكته ، إذ رغم ما أبداه من ولاء لإله اليهود ، كان فى داخله وثنيا ، ولكى يرضى شعبه من اليهود ، أكـد لهم أنه كملك فى خدمة روما ، عليه أن يسايرهم فى ممارساتهم . كما أعان ماليا الألعاب الأوليمبية التى كانت فى حاجة إلى ذلك . وكان سخاؤه للمجتمعات الأجنبية التى امتـدت إلى أثينا واسبرطة ، إنما لاثبات ولائه الشديد للحضارة الهيلينية ، ولمعاونة اليهود فى الشتات ، مما كان موضع شكر ، لم ينل مثله من رعاياه. 
وقد حكم هيرودس رعاياه بيد من حديد . ويقول يوسيفوس إن هيرودس كان فى بعض الأوقات يلبس ثياب مواطن عادي ، ويختلط بالجماهير ليعلم ما يقولون عنه . وأي مؤامرة كانت تقابل بسرعة وبشدة بالغة . وفي الناحية الأخرى ، ففى سنة القحط والتهديد بمجاعة كان الملك - بتضحية بالغة منه - يستورد القمح من مصر لإنقاذ حياة الكثيرين من الناس . ويلخص يوسيفوس الأمرين ، بالقول : " لقد ضمن خضوع الشعب بطريقين : الخوف إذ كان عنيفاً فى عقابه ، واظهار العطف الشديد فى حالة الأزمات . ولكن هذا المجد الخارجى لحكم هيرودس كانت تعكره المتاعب العائلية التى ظلت تحاصره . فبعد أن تخلصت سالومى ( أخته ) من ماريامنة ، بدأت تتآمر على ولديه من ماريامنة : أرستوبولس وألكسندر ، مدعية لهيرودس أنهما يتآمران ضده . وللخلاص من مؤامراتهما المزعومة ، جاء بأنتيباتر - ابنه من زوجته الأولى دوريس - وجعله فى مكان الحظوة والصدارة . فازدادت المؤمرات من الجانبين . وشكا هيرودس ابنيه من ماريامنة فى محضر أوغسطس قيصر ، الذي عقد صلحا مؤقتاً بينهم ، انتهى أخيراً باعدام الشابين . وقد جعل السخط العام على معاملة هيرودس لابنيه ، حياته بائسة وأقل أمنا مما كانت قبلاً . 
وفى العقد الأخير من حياته ، أصبح أكثر توتراً ، ومن الصعب جدَّا التعامل معه ، وفترت علاقة أوغسطس قيصر به ، مما أضر به فى العديد من النواحي . وبالرغم من كل جهوده ، عجز عن استرضاء الفريسيين وكسب تأييدهم . وفوق الكل ازداد جوه العائلى سوءاً ، فقد كان لهيرودس عشر زوجات ، وكانت أخته سالومى لا تكف عن نسج المؤامرات على زعم مساعدة هيرودس . كما كان أنتيباتر أيضاً يلعب نفس اللعبة لصالحه ، كما تورط فيروراس - أخو هيرودس فى مؤامرة مع أنتيباتر لقتل هيرودس بالسم ، وكان هذا تصرفاً غبيا من أنتيباتر ، إذ كان هيرودس قد كتب وصيته بأن يخلفه أنتيباتر ، ولكن أنتيباتر نفد صبره إذ طال عمر هيرودس . وكان من أعمال هيرودس الأخيره ، أنه أمر بقتل ابنه أنتيباتر وتغيير وصيته لصالح ابن آخر هو أرخيلاوس . 
ولا ننسى مذبحة أطفال بيت لحم ، التى أمر بها هيرودس في الأيام الأخيرة من حكمه ( مت 2 : 16 16حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدّاً. فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا، مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ، بِحَسَبِ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ.) التى تتفق تماماً مع حقائق حياته ، فقد اشتهر بتعطشه لسفك الدماء ، الذي ظهر فى مواقف عديدة ، كما كان شديد الخوف من أي مؤامرة على عرشه . وقد جعلته تصرفاته المتهورة - فى أيامه الأخيرة ، وقد قارب السبعين من العمر - يبدو مجنونا. وقد ظهر هذا على أقوى صورة ( كما يذكر يوسيفوس ) فى استدعائه وجهاء الأمة لمقابلته فى أريحا - عندما أحس بدنو أجله - فلما جاءوا ، أمر بحبسهم فى ميدان السباق ، وأصدر الأمر بقتلهم جميعاً فى لحظة وفاته ، ليكون هناك نوح عام عند موته . ولكن هذا الأمر الفظيع ( من رجل محبط مر النفس ) لم ينفذ . ومات هيرودس الكبير فى 4 ق.م. 

 ثانى شخصية هى هيرودس أرخيلاوس

(1) كان أكبر أبناء هيرودس الكبير الثلاثة الذين خلفوا أباهم فى حكم فلسطين ، وهو ابن هيرودس من زوجته السامرية ملتاكى . وكان هيرودس الكبير قد أوصى له بالملك . 
(2) تعيينه واليا : لكن عند موت هيرودس وجد أوغسطس قيصر نفسه أمام اتخاذ قرار صعب ، لكثرة المطالبين بعرش هيرودس ، كما كان عليه النظر فى طلب خمسين رجلاً موفدين من اليهودية يؤيدهم نحو 8000 يهودى فى روما نفسها ، بإنهاء حكم عائلة هيرودس ، وأن يحل محلها حكم روماني مباشر . وفى نفس الوقت كان يريد احترام وصية هيرودس ، ولكنه شعر بأن أرخيلاوس، صغير السن ولا يمتلك قدرات القيادة ، وتنصيبه ملكا إنما سيثير له المتاعب والمنازعات من سائر أخوته . وأخيراً أصدر قراره بتعيين أرخيلاوس واليا على اليهودية والسامرة وأدومية ، مع وعد بأنه إذا أثبت جدارته ، فسيمنحه لقب " ملك " . وعين أنتيباس واليا على الجليل وبيريه ، والأخ الثالث " فيلبس " واليا على باتانيا وتراخونيتس وأورانتس وبعض المناطق الإضافية . فكان من نصيب أرخيلاوس أغنى المناطق ، فكان يبلغ داخلها السنوي ضعف دخل منطقتي أخويه معاً . 
(3) حكومته : شرع أرخيلاوس فور تعيينه واليا ، فى انتحال الامتيازات الملوكية قبل أن يمنحها له الإمبراطور ، وسرعان ما أدى هذا إلى الشغب والثورة التى حاول أن يقمعها بالقسوة والارهاب . ففى أحد أعياد الفصح قتل ثلاثة آلاف يهودى " حتى امتلاء الهيكل بجثث القتلى ، ولم يكن ذلك من شخص غـــــريب ، بل ممن ادَّعى لنفسه لقب ملك " ( كما يذكر يوسيفوس ). 
(4) خلعه : بناء على الشكاوى التي قدمها اليهود ضد أرخيلاوس ، خلعه الامبراطور فى السنة السادسة بعد الميلاد ، أي فى بداية السنة العاشرة من حكمه ، ونفاه إلى فينا فى بلاد الغال ، حيث مات فى النهاية ، وتحولت المنطقة التى كان يحكمها إلى ولاية رومانية تحت حكم " كوبونيوس " ( Coponius ) الوالي . 
(5) الإشارات الكتابية إليه : لا توجد سوى إشارة واحدة عابرة إلى أرخيلاوس ، فى الأناجيل ، ولكنها تتفق تماماً مع شخصيته . ولعل يوسف ، يوسف والعذراء مريم رجعا من مصر فى نهاية السنة الأولى من ولادة يسوع ، فى طريقهما إلى الجليل مروراً بأورشليم ، " ولكن لما سمع ( يوسف ) أن أرخيلاوس يملك على اليهودية عوضاً عن هيرودس أبيه ، خاف أن يذهب إلى هناك . وإذ أوحي إليه فى حلم ، انصرف إلى نواحي الجليل " (مت 2: 22 22وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّ أَرْخِيلاَوُسَ يَمْلِكُ عَلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ عِوَضاً عَنْ هِيرُودُسَ أَبِيهِ، خَافَ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ. وَإِذْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ فِي حُلْمٍ، انْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي الْجَلِيلِ. ). 

ثالث شخصية هيردوس أنتيباس( 4 - 39م)

 (1) هو الابن الثاني لهيرودس الكبير من زوجته الرابعة السامرية ملثاكي لذلك فإن نصفه ادومي ونصفه سامري. تثقف في روما، و كان هيرودس أنتيباس شقيق أرخيلاوس الأصغر ، ويقول عنه " سكورر " فى تاريخه عن الشعب اليهودى ، أنه كان ماكراً طموحاً مترفها ، ولكنه لم يكن فى قدرة أبيه ، وقد قال عنه الرب يسوع : ( لو 13 : 31- 32 31فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَقَدَّمَ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «اخْرُجْ وَاذْهَبْ مِنْ هَهُنَا، لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ». 32فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا وَقُولُوا لِهَذَا الثَّعْلَبِ: هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُ شَيَاطِينَ، وَأَشْفِي الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ أُكَمَّلُ.  ) . فقد كانت أدارته للأمور تتميز على الدوام بالدهاء والأجرام . 
(2) كان أبوه يفكر فى أن يعينه ملكا يحكم المنطقة التى كان يحكمها أرخيلاوس والتى كانت تتكون من نصف مملكته ، لكنه غير وصيته واكتفى بأن عينه رئيس ربع على الجليل وبيرية ، أى علي ربع المملكة ، ثم بعد ذلك صادق قيصر على الوصية وعين أنتيباس رئيس ربع ( لو3 : 1 1 وَفِي السَّنَةِ الْخَامِسَةِ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ سَلْطَنَةِ طِيبَارِيُوسَ قَيْصَرَ، إِذْ كَانَ بِيلاَطُسُ الْبُنْطِيُّ وَالِياً عَلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، وَهِيرُودُسُ رَئِيسَ رُبْعٍ عَلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَفِيلُبُّسُ أَخُوهُ رَئِيسَ رُبْعٍ عَلَى إِيطُورِيَّةَ وَكُورَةِ تَرَاخُونِيتِسَ، وَلِيسَانِيُوسُ رَئِيسَ رُبْعٍ عَلَى الأَبِلِيَّةِ) . وقد عُثر على قطعة من النقود باسم " هيرودس أنتيباس " ، سُكت فى عام 33 م ، منقوش على أحد وجهيها : " هيرودس رئيس الربع " ، وعلى وجهها الآخر " طبرية " باعتبارها العاصمة . 
(3) زوجاته : تزوج هيرودس أنتيباس أولاً من ابنة أريتاس ( الحارث ) ملك النبطيين ، ولكنه كان على علاقة بهيروديا امرأة أخيه غير الشقيق ، فيلبس الأول رئيس الربع ، وكان أنتيباس ضيفا عليه فى روما ، ورغم أن أنتيباس وهيروديا كانا كلاهما متزوجين ، إلا أنهما تنكرا لالتزاماتهما ، وعاشا معاً كزوج وزوجة ، وكانت هيروديا حفيدة لهيرودس الكبير وبنت أخ هيرودس أغريباس الأول وزوجة لعمها غير الشقيق فيلبس الأول ( الرجا الرجوع إلى شجرة أسرة هيرودس ) وقد أصرت هيروديا على أن يطلق أنتيباس زوجته الأولى ابنة الحارث ، فطلقها . 
(4) أنتيباس ويوحنا المعمدان : نجد شيئاً عن السلوك الفاضح لهيرودس أنتيباس وهيروديا في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى ، وذلك عن توبيخ يوحنا المعمدان لهيرودس أنتيباس ( مت 14 ، مرقص 6 ، لو 3 ) . وقد كتب يوسيفوس عن ذلك بأكثر تفصيل . وقد ظل يوحنا يقول لهيرودس : ( مرقس 6 : 18 " لا يحل أن تكون لك امرأة أخيك ") . ويقول لوقا البشير : ( لو 3 : 19 و 20" أما هيرودس رئيس الربع ، فإذ توبخ منه لسبب هيروديا امرأة فيلبس أخيه ، ولسبب جميع الشرور التي كان هيرودس يفعلها ، زاد هذا أيضاً على الجميع أنه حبس يوحنا فى السجن"  ). 
ويذكر متى ومرقس ابنة هيروديا ، ولكنهما لا يذكران اسمها ، ولكن يوسيفوس يذكر أن اسمها كان " سالومى " . وكان الحفل الذي رقصت فيه سالومي ابنة هيروديا هو حفل عيد ميلاد هيرودس . ولأن هيروديا كانت قد أنجبت سالومي من عمها هيرودس فيلبس ، كان ذلك مانعا شرعيا من أن تتزوج هيروديا زوجا آخر ، حسب الشريعة اليهودية طالما كان زوجها الأول حيا . وكان زواج هيرودس أنتيباس منها زواجا لا تقره الشريعة اليهودية . ولأنها كانت يهودية من البيت الملكي ، وكان هيرودس أنتيباس ملكا لليهود ، كان من العار أن يتزوجا زواجا مخالفا تماماً للشريعة اليهودية ( لا 20 : 21 21وَإِذَا أَخَذَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَةَ أَخِيهِ فَذَلِكَ نَجَاسَةٌ. قَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ أَخِيهِ. يَكُونَانِ عَقِيمَيْنِ.). 
وإذ رقصت سالومي فى حفل عيد ميلاد هيرودس رقصا أرضاه ، ( مت 14: 6 - 12 6ثُمَّ لَمَّا صَارَ مَوْلِدُ هِيرُودُسَ، رَقَصَتِ ابْنَةُ هِيرُودِيَّا فِي الْوَسَطِ فَسَرَّتْ هِيرُودُسَ.7مِنْ ثَمَّ وَعَدَ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبَتْ يُعْطِيهَا.8فَهِيَ إِذْ كَانَتْ قَدْ تَلَقَّنَتْ مِنْ أُمِّهَا قَالَتْ: «أَعْطِنِي هَهُنَا عَلَى طَبَقٍ رَأْسَ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ».9فَاغْتَمَّ الْمَلِكُ. وَلَكِنْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَقْسَامِ وَالْمُتَّكِئِينَ مَعَهُ أَمَرَ أَنْ يُعْطَى. 10فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَطَعَ رَأْسَ يُوحَنَّا فِي السِّجْنِ. 11فَأُحْضِرَ رَأْسُهُ عَلَى طَبَقٍ وَدُفِعَ إِلَى الصَّبِيَّةِ، فَجَاءَتْ بِهِ إِلَى أُمِّهَا. 12فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَرَفَعُوا الْجَسَدَ وَدَفَنُوهُ. ثُمَّ أَتَوْا وَأَخْبَرُوا يَسُوعَ.) . وهكذا ثأرت هيروديا من يوحنا ، الرجل الذي قال عنه الرب إنه : " لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمـــدان " ( مت 11 : 11 ، لو 7 : 28 ) . وهكذا أخرس العدو " الصوت الصارخ فى البرية ". 
(5)  خيانات أنتيباس : فى 39 م ، كان يجلس على عرش روما الإمبراطور كايوس كاليجولا ( منذ سنتين ) ، وسرعان ما اكتشف حقيقة أخلاق هيرودس أنتيباس ، فقد نما إلى علمه أن أنتيباس يتآمر مع ضابط رومانى اسمه " سيجانوس " ، بالتعاون مع ملك فرتيا ، ضد الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، وقد جمع سلاحاً يكفى لتسليح سبعين ألف جندي ، فاستدعى " كاليجولا " " أنتيباس " لمحاكمته ، وفى تلك الأثناء كانت هيروديا تدفع هيرودس أنتيباس للذهاب إلى روما للمطالبة بمنحه لقب ملك ، كما كان أنتيباس يغار من ابن أخيه هيرودس أغريباس الأول الذي منحته روما لقب ملك . وكان دائماً يعيِّرأغريباس بفقره قبل أن يصبح ملكا . وكان أغريباس على علاقة وثيقة بالإمبراطور ، ونقل إليه تحركات عمه أنتيباس . وأخيراً اضطر أنتيباس للذهاب إلى روما - على غير رغبة منه - ليطلب من الإمبراطور أن ينفذ وصية أبيه ( هيرودس الكبير ) الأولى . وفى نفس الوقت أرسل هيرودس أغريباس الأول أحد رجاله المدعو " فرتوناتس " إلى روما يحمل وثائق الاتهام ضد عمه ، ثم لحق به أغريباس نفسه فى خلال أيام قلائل لمواجهة أنتيباس بالاتهامات والأدلة . وفى المقابلة الأولى لانتيباس مع الإمبراطور ، دخل فرتوناتس وسلَّم الرسائل للإمبراطور ، وهنا وصل أغريباس ، وعرف الامبراطور كل الاتهامات ، وواجه بها أنتيباس ، فلم يستطع أن ينكرها واعترف بذنبه . 
(6) خلع أنتيباس : وإذ أقر انتيباس بخيانته ، خلعه كاليجولا من رئاسة الربع ، وأضافه إلى أغريباس الملك ، وصادر أمواله ونفاه هو وزوجته إلى ليون في فرنسا ثم إلى أسبانيا حيث وافته المنية . 
(7) الرب يسوع وأنتيباس : حدثت أول مقابلة للرب يسوع مع هيرودس أنتيباس في أسبوع الآلام ، قبل خلع أنتيباس ونفيه بست سنوات . كان ضمير هيرودس أنتيباس يعذبه منذ أن قتل يوحنا المعمدان ، فلما سمع بما كان الرب يسوع يعمله من معجزات ، " ارتاب ( أو بالحرى تحيَّر ) لأن قوما كانوا يقولون إن يوحنا قد قام من الأموات ... فقال هيرودس : يوحنا أنا قطعت رأسه ، فمن هو هذا الذي أسمع عنه مثل هذا ؟ " ( لو 9 : 7 و 9 ) ، وقال : ( مت 14 : 1- 2 1 فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ سَمِعَ هِيرُودُسُ رَئِيسُ الرُّبْعِ خَبَرَ يَسُوعَ،2فَقَالَ لِغِلْمَانِهِ: «هَذَا هُوَ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ! وَلِذَلِكَ تُعْمَلُ بِهِ الْقُوَّاتُ».). 
وعندما وقف الربع يسوع أمام بيلاطس ، كان هيرودس أنتيباس في أورشليم . وعندما علم بيلاطس أن الرب يسوع من الجليل ، أرسله إلى هيرودس باعتباره من رعاياه ( لو 23 : 6 – 12 6فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ ذِكْرَ الْجَلِيلِ، سَأَلَ: «هَلِ الرَّجُلُ جَلِيلِيٌّ؟»7وَحِينَ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ سَلْطَنَةِ هِيرُودُسَ، أَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى هِيرُودُسَ، إِذْ كَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً تِلْكَ الأَيَّامَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 8وَأَمَّا هِيرُودُسُ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعَ فَرِحَ جِدّاً، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُرِيدُ مِنْ زَمَانٍ طَوِيلٍ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، لِسَمَاعِهِ عَنْهُ أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً، وَتَرَجَّى أَنْ يَرَي آيَةً تُصْنَعُ مِنْهُ.9وَسَأَلَهُ بِكَلاَمٍ كَثِيرٍ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ بِشَيْءٍ. 10وَوَقَفَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِاشْتِدَادٍ، 11فَاحْتَقَرَهُ هِيرُودُسُ مَعَ عَسْكَرِهِ وَاسْتَهْزَأَ بِهِ، وَأَلْبَسَهُ لِبَاساً لاَمِعاً، وَرَدَّهُ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ. 12فَصَارَ بِيلاَطُسُ وَهِيرُودُسُ صَدِيقَيْنِ مَعَ بَعْضِهِمَا فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا مِنْ قَبْلُ فِي عَدَاوَةٍ بَيْنَهُمَا ). 

رابع شخصية هيرودس فيلبس الأول

ابن هيرودس الكبير وماريامنة ابنة سمعان رئيس الكهنة . وقد استبعد هيرودس الكبير من وصيته فيلبس الأول من أن يكون له نصيب فى الحكم على أساس أن أمه تآمرت ضد زوجها ( كما يذكر يوسيفوس ) . وقد تزوج فيلبس الأول من ابنة أخيه " هيروديا " التى هربت منه وتزوجت أخاه غير الشقيق هيرودس أنتيباس ، بعد أن كانت قد أنجبت منه ابنة اسمها " سالومى " ، التى لعبت دوراً رئيسيا فى استشهاد يوحنا المعمدان ، برقصها فى حفل عيد ميلاد هيرودس أنتيباس. وسمِّي فيلبس في الاناجيل (مت 14 :3 3 فَإِنَّ هِيرُودُسَ كَانَ قَدْ أَمْسَكَ يُوحَنَّا وَأَوْثَقَهُ وَطَرَحَهُ فِي سِجْنٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ هِيرُودِيَّا امْرَأَةِ فِيلُبُّسَ أَخِيهِ ) وفى ( مر 6 :17 17لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ نَفْسَهُ كَانَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ وَأَمْسَكَ يُوحَنَّا وَأَوْثَقَهُ فِي السِّجْنِ مِنْ أَجْلِ هِيرُودِيَّا امْرَأَةِ فِيلُبُّسَ أَخِيهِ، إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ تَزَوَّجَ بِهَا.)

خامس شخصية هيرودس فيلبس الثانى(4ق.م - 34 م)

وهو فيلبس رئيس الربع ، وكان أبناً لهيرودس الكبير من زوجته كليوبترا من أورشليم . ويجب عدم الخلط بينه وبين فيلبس الأول ، أخيه غير الشقيق من ماريامنة ابنة سمعان رئيس الكهنة  وقد تزوج فيلبس الأول من ابنة أخيه " هيروديا " التى هربت منه وتزوجت أخاه غير الشقيق هيرودس أنتيباس ، بعد أن كانت قد أنجبت منه ابنة اسمها " سالومى " ، التى لعبت دوراً رئيسيا فى استشهاد يوحنا المعمدان ، برقصها فى حفل عيد ميلاد هيرودس أنتيباس . وقد تزوجت سالومى هذه من فيلبس الثانى رئيس الربع ، ويذكر يوسيفوس تاريخه بالتفصيل بما يتفق تماماً مع ما ذكره البشير لوقا ( 3 : 1 ) الذي يسميه " فيلبس " فقط ( بدون اللقب العائلى " هيرودس " ) . ويذكر يوسيفوس كيف أن هيرودس الكبير أوصى أن تقسم مملكته بين ابنائه الثلاثة ، فيأخذ ارخيلاوس نصف ممتلكاته ، وأن يقسم النصف الباقى على قسمين ( كل قسم هو ربع ممتلكات هيرودس الكبير ، ومن هنا جاءت كلمة " ربع " ) أحدهما لفيلبس ، والآخر لأنتيباس . وكان " ربع " فيلبس يشمل باتانيا وتراخونيتس وأسطورية ( أى جولاينتس وجزء من ياميا ) . أما ربع انتيباس فكان يشمل بيرية والجليل ، وهى مناطق تقع إلى الشمال الشرقى من فلسطين . وتوجد قطعة عملة سكت بزمر فيلبس الثانى فى عهد الإمبراطور طيباريوس تحمل على أحد وجهيها : " طيباريوس أوغسطس قيصر " ، وعلى وجهها الآخر " فيلبس رئيس الربع " . وكانت غالبية رعايا فيلبس من الســــريان واليونان ، وحكم في سلام لمدة سبعة وثلاثنين عاماً . 
كان هذا الحاكم أفضل أفراد عائلة هيرودس . ويقول يوسيفوس عنه إنه شخص هادئ معتدل سواء فى حياته الشخصية أو فى حكمه . وكان يرعى خير رعيته تماماً . وعندما كان يتفقد أحوال الرعية ، كان يتبعه في رحلاته رجال بلاطه للنظر في شئون الرعية . وعندما كان يطلب منه أحد المعونة لم يكن يتأخر عن تلبية الطلب ، بل كان يعقد محكمته فوراً ويستمع لشكواه . كما زنه ترك آثاراً تليق باسمه وما صنعه من خير لشعبه . فقد بنى فى بانياس ، عند قاعدة جبل حرمون فى الشمال ، عند منابع نهر الأردن الرئيسية مدينة هى قيصرية فيلبس ( مت 16 : 13 13وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَقَائِلاً: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟») ،وفى مرقس 8 : 27 27ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَتَلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى قُرَى قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ. وَفِي الطَّرِيقِ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ قَائِلاً لَهُمْ: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا؟»). ولم يبق منها الآن سوى الأطلال ، وهي غير قيصرية التى على ساحل البحر المتوسط . كما بنى بيت صيدا ، وجعل منها مدينة ، وكانت تقع إلى الشمال قليلا من بحر الجليل ، فى الأردن الأعلى ، ودعاها " جولياس " على اسم " جوليا " ابنة القيصر . وبعد أن حكم طويلا حكماً اتسم بالعدل والهدوء ، مات فى 34 م . أى في السنة الثلاثين من حكم طيباريوس قيصر ، وكان محبوباً جدَّاً من شعبه . وقد تزوج من سالومى ابنة هيروديا ولكنهما لم يخلفا نسلا ، وعند موته أضيفت ممتلكاته إلى ولاية سورية الرومانية . ويقول يوسيفوس إنه شُيِّع إلى مثواه الأخير فى مقبرة كان قد بناها لنفسه ، في جنازة مهيبة . 

سادس شخصية هيرودس أغريباس الأول(37 - 44م).

وهو ابن أرستوبولس ( بن هيرودس الكبير ) من زوجته برنيكى ابنة عمته سالومى . وقد ولد فى 01 ق.م . وتوفي فى 44م . ويذكره يوسيفوس باسم " أغريباس " ، و " أغريباس الكبير " . ويذكر فى العهد الجديد باسم " هيرودس " أو " هيرودس الملك " ( أع 12: 1و6و11و19و21) . وقد تربى ونشأ فى روما مثل غالبية أمراء أسرة هيرودس . ويبدو أنه كان ذا سجايا كريمة وروح رحيمة وبلاغة واضحة . وكان يهوديا غيوراً للدين أكثر منه متدينا حقيقيا . فكان ينطبق عليه القول : " يعشر النعنع والشبث والكمون " ويهمل أثقل الناموس : الحق والرحمة والإيمان " (مت 23 : 23 ) . وكان محبا للظهور، ويمتلك جاذبية شخصية قوية ( كما يذكر يوسيفوس ).
وكان أغريباس وكايوس كاليجولا ، الوارث المأمول للعرش الإمبراطورى ، أصدقاء فى شبابهما ، مما كان له فائدة كبيرة للأمير أغيباس فيما بعد . ولكن حدثت مفاجاءات غريبة نتيجة هذه الصداقة : فيوما ما كان الصديقان يركبان معاً مركبة يقودها سائق اسمه " افتيخوس " أحد عتقاء الإمبراطور طيباريوس . وفى أثناء حديث الصديقين معاً ، مد اغريباس ذراعيه وقال بحماسة لكاليجولا إنه يتمنى أن يموت طيباريوس العجوز ليتيح الفرصة لكاليجولا للجلوس على عرش الامراطورية . وسمع السائق هذا الحديث ، ونقله إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس ، الذي أمر فى الحال أن يُكبَّل أغريباس بالسلاسل ويلقى فى السجن . ونفذ الأمر فوراً ، ودخل أغريباس فى ثيابه الفاخرة إلى السجن حيث كان يوجد عتاه المجرمين . ولكن هذا الإذلال لم يدم سوى ستة أشهر ، عندما مات طيباريوس قيصر ،أصبح كاليجولا إمبراطوراً لروما . 
فبعد تشييع جنازة طيباريوس ، استدعى كاليجولا صديقه أغريباس وحالما رآه وضع على رأسه تاجاً وعينه ملكاً على مقاطعة عمه فيليبس مضافاُ إليها مقاطعة ليسانيوس ، وخلع سلسلة الحديد التى كانت تكبل يديه ، ووضع عوضا عنها سلسلة من الذهب بنفس الوزن ، علقها فى رقبته . وقد علقها أغريباس فيما بعد فى الهيكل في أورشليم لتكون تذكاراً لما عاناه ، وكيف أحسن إليه الله . ثم خلع عليه مجلس شيوخ روما رتبة شرفية فى حرس الإمبراطور . 
وفي السنة الثانية لكاليجولا ، التمس أغريباس من الإمبراطور أن يرجع إلى بلاده في فلسطين ، ليحكم مملكته . وبناء علي ذلك ركب سفينة نقلته من روما إلى الإسكندرية في مصر . وكان يهود الإسكندرية فى ذلك الوقت فى علاقات سيئة مع اليونانيين فيها ، فعندما رأى اليونانيون هذا الملك اليهودى مصحوبا بحرسه الخاص ، وهو يصرف الكثير من الذهب والفضة ، انتهزوا الفرصة للاستهزاء به ورميه بأقذع الألفاظ ، بل وأخذوا ولداً فقيراً أبله اسمه " كارباس " ، كان أضحوكة للأولاد في الشوارع ، ووضعوا تاجا من ورق على رأسه ، وعصا فى يده عوضا عن الصولجان ، وجعلوا من بعض الأولاد المتشردين حرساً خاصا له ، ودفعوا به على المسرح العام استهزاء بهذا الملك الجديد . ولكن عندما وصل أغريباس إلى بلاده ، استقبله اليهود بالترحاب . 
وفى ذلك الوقت بدأت أعراض الجنون تظهر على كاليجولا . وكان من أثر ذلك أنه أصدر الأوامر بأن يعتبره رعاياه فى كل جهات الإمبراطورية إلها يتعبدون له ، وأن يقسم جميع الناس باسمه . وقد ملأ هذا الخبر قلوب اليهود بالفزع والرب ، وبخاصة عندما أمر " بترونيوس " حاكم سورية أن يقيم تمثالاً مذهباً للإمبراطور في قدس الأقداس في الهيكل في أورشليم لكي يقدم له اليهود العبادة . وقد حاول تنفيذ نفس الأمر في الإسكندرية ، مما أدى إلى اضطرابات عنيفة ومذابح . فذهب وفد من يهود الإسكندرية على رأسه فيلو الفيلسوف السكندري الشهير ، إلى روما لإقناع كاليجولا بالعدول عن هذا الخطأ الفاحش . لكن عندما وصل الوفد إلى روما ، رفض الإمبراطور بجفاء أن يقابلهم . وفى نفس الوقت ذهب " بترونيوس " بجيش إلى أورشليم . وفي بتوطايس اجتمع نحو عشرة آلاف يهودي ملتمسين من الوالي السوري ألا يجبرهم على " عصيان شريعة آبائهم " ، وأنه إذا أصر على تنفيذ الأمر الإمبراطورى ، فعليه أن يقتلهم هم أولا ، ثم بعد ذلك يفعل ما يريد . وقد تأثر " بترونيوس " من شدة ولائهم لعقيدتهم ، وصرف اليهود واعداً بأن يرفع ملتمسهم إلى روما . 
وفي ذلك الوقت ، كان أغريباس في روما يقيم مأدبة عظيمة تكريما للإمبراطور ، وعندما لعبت الخمر برأس كاليجولا ، وأغريباس يشرب نهب الإمبراطور ، عرض كاليجولا على أغريباس أن يمنحه كل ما يرضيه طالما كان هذا الطلب فى استطاعة الإمبراطور ، فرفض أغريباس - فى لباقة ودهاء - أن يطلب شيئا لنفسه ، إذ قد حصل فعلا على الكثير ، ولكنه من أجل أخوته فى الوطن ، يلتمس ألا يصر الإمبراطور على إقامة التمثال الذى أمر بترونيوس أن يقيمه فى الهيكل . فألغى كاليجولا أمره المذكور إكراما لأغريباس . ولكنه إذ اكتشف أن بترونيوس قد توانى فى تنفيذ الأمر ، أمره بأن ينتحر ، لكن لم يصل هذا الأمر الجائر إلى سورية إلا بعد أن كان كاليجولا قد مات مقتولاً بطعنة خنجر من شخص اسمه " كاريا " كان الإمبراطور قد أفحش في سبه وإهانته ، وكان ذلك فى 14 م . فاعتلى عرش روما كلوديوس قيصر . واستخدم أغريباس كل دبلوماسيته ونفوذه فى روما تأييداً لكلوديوس . ولذلك حالما اعتلى كلوديوس قيصر العرش ، أصدر قرارات فى صالح اليهود ، ووسع من المنطقة التى يحكمها الملك أغريباس إذ أضاف إليها اليهودية والسامرة والأبلية . وهكذا أصبح " أغريباس " ملكا على كل مملكة جده ، هيرودس الكبير ، فيما عدا أدومية ( كما يذكر يوسيفوس ) ومما يؤيد هذا اكتشاف قطعة من العملة منقوش على أحد وجهيها : " أغريباس الكبير المحب لقيصر " ، وعلى وجهها الآخر : " قيصر على ميناء سيبسطوس " ( أي أوغسطس). وعلى الرغم مما حصل عليه أغريباس من امتيازات وامتداد فى مملكته ، فإن روما جعلته يشعر على الدوام ، بأنه يحكم اعتماداً على قوة روما التي تسيطر على كل الأمم التى يرفرف عليها العلم الرومانى . ولأن هيرودس كان أدوميا أصلاً ، فمما يذكر عنه ، أنه في إحدى المناسبات ، قبل توسيع كلوديوس لمملكته ، في أحد أعياد المظال ، قرئ فى سفر الشريعة : " فانك تجعل عليك ملكا الذي يختاره الرب إلهك . من وسط إخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا ، لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلا أجنبيا ليس هو أخاك " ( تث 17 : 15 ) ، وإذ تذكر أغريباس أنه من جنس غريب ، وأن هذه نظرة شعبه إليه ، افنجرت الدموع من عينيه . ولكن الشعب تعاطف معه ، وهتفوا قائلين : " لا تخف يا أغريباس لأنك أنت أخونا ، لأن الشريعة تقول أيضاً " لا تكره أدوميا لأنه أخوك ... في الجيل الثالث يدخلون منهم في جماعة الرب " ( تث 23 : 7 و 8 ) . وكان هذا القول ينطبق - بلاشك - على أغريباس ، فقد كان قد تجاوز الجيل الثالث . 
وكان أغريباس يقيم معظم وقته في أورشليم ، وبدأ فى بناء الأسوار الحصينة حولها ، ولكن " مارسوس قبيوس " والي سورية أمر بالكف عن البناء لمجرد الشك . وكان الملك أغريباس - ككل أسلافه - شغوفا بالفخفخة . وقد دعا مرة عدداً من صغار الملوك المجاورين لمملكته ليستضيفهم فى مدينة طبرية ، وجاء " مارسوس فبيوس " من سورية ، ورأى أغريباس والملوك الخمسة الذين معه أن يكرمو " فبيوس " فخرجوا في مركبة لاستقباله وهو على بعد سبع غلوات ، ولكن إذ كانت الشكوك تساور " فبيوس " من جهة تلك الضيافة ، وجَّه إهانة قاسية للجميع بإصدار أمره لهم بأن يعود كل واحد من الملوك الخمسة إلى موطنه ( كما يروي يوسيفوس ).
ويُذكر هيرودس أغريباس الأول فى العهد الجديد باسم " هيردوس " ، وهو الوحيد الذي خلع عليه الإمبراطور لقب " الملك " ، وهو وحده الذي حكم كل مملكة جده هيرودس الكبير الذى كان قد مات عقب مولد الرب يسوع المسيح . ويذكر هيرودس أغريباس مرتين في الإصحاح الثاني عشر من سفر أعمال الرسل . ومع أنه كان بعامة رجلاً كريما ، إلا أنه كان يتلهف على إرضاء رعاياه ( اليهود ) مما دفعه إلى اضطهاد جماعة المسيحيين في أورشليم ، إذ نقرأ : " في ذلك الوقت مد هيرودس الملك يديه ليسيئ إلى أناس من الكنيسة ، فقتل يعقوب أخا يوحنا بالسيف ، وإذ رأى أن ذلك يرضى اليهود ، عاد فقبض على بطرس أيضاً . وكانت أيام الفطير . ولما أمسكه وضعه فى السجن مسلِّماً إياه إلى أربعة أرابع من العسكر ليحرسوه ناويا أن يقدمه بعد الفصح إلى الشعب " ( أع 12 : 4 ) . ولكن الرب أرسل ملاكه وأنقذ بطرس من السجن ( أع 12 : 5 - 10 ). 
اجتمع أغريباس ونوابه وبعض أشراف المملكة للاحتفال بإقامة دورة ألعاب ، ولنذر النذور من أجل سلامة الإمبراطور كلوديوس ، وفي صباح اليوم الثاني من الاحتفالات ، ظهر الملك أمام الشعب ، مرتديا حلته الملوكية منسوجة كلها من خيوط الفضة ، فعندما وقعت أشعة الشمس عليها ، انعكست عليها فبدت برَّاقة ، فهتف الشعب : " هذا إله " . ويقول يوسيفوس إن الملك لم يردعهم ولم يرفض هذا الهتاف له (أع 12 : 20 - 23 20وَكَانَ هِيرُودُسُ سَاخِطاً عَلَى الصُّورِيِّينَ وَالصَّيْدَاوِيِّينَ فَحَضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَاسْتَعْطَفُوا بَلاَسْتُسَ النَّاظِرَ عَلَى مَضْجَعِ الْمَلِكِ ثُمَّ صَارُوا يَلْتَمِسُونَ الْمُصَالَحَةَ لأَنَّ كُورَتَهُمْ تَقْتَاتُ مِنْ كُورَةِ الْمَلِكِ. 21فَفِي يَوْمٍ مُعَيَّنٍ لَبِسَ هِيرُودُسُ الْحُلَّةَ الْمُلُوكِيَّةَ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْمُلْكِ وَجَعَلَ يُخَاطِبُهُمْ. 22فَصَرَخَ الشَّعْبُ: «هَذَا صَوْتُ إِلَهٍ لاَ صَوْتُ إِنْسَانٍ!» 23فَفِي الْحَالِ ضَرَبَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُعْطِ الْمَجْدَ لِلَّهِ فَصَارَ يَأْكُلُهُ الدُّودُ وَمَاتَ.) ، كما يذكر أن الملك فارق الحياة بعد ذلك بخمسة أيام ، وهو في الرابعة والخمسين من عمره ، وفي السنة السابعة من ملكه ، إذ قد حكم أربع سنوات فى عهد الإمبراطور كاليجولا ، كانت ثلاث منها على منطقة فيلبس رئيس الربع ، وفي السنة الرابعة امتد حكمه إلى منطقة هيرودس أنتيباس ، ثم حكم ثلاث سنوات أخرى فى عهد كلوديوس قيصر . 

سابع وآخر شخصية هيرودس أغريباس الثانى( 50 - 70 م ).

كثيراً ما يحدث الخلط بين أغريباس الأول وأغريباس الثانى ، أي بين الأب وابنه إذ لهما نفس الاسم ، ولكنهما يعرفان في التاريخ باسم " هيرودس أغريباس الأول " ، و" هيرودس أغريباس الثانى " . أما فى العهد الجديد فان الأب يطلق عليه " هيرودس " فقط ( أع 12: 6 و11و12-21) ، أو هيرودس الملك (أع 12: 1 ) ، بينما يطلق على الابن " أغريباس " ( أع 25: 22 و 23 ، 26: 28و32) أو " الملك أغريباس " ( أع 25 : 13و14و19و26و26:27و30). 
وعندما مات هيرودس أغريباس الأول فى 44 م ، ترك هذا الابن وثلاث بنات : برنيكى وماريامنه ودورسلا . وقد ولد أغريباس الثانى فى 27 م . فكان في السابعة عشرة عندما مات أبوه ، وكان يقيم فى روما لتحصيل العلم تحت إشراف الإمبراطور . ويكتب يوسيفوس : كان ابن الملك المتوفى في روما ، حيث تربى مع كلوديوس قيصر . وقد فكر هذا الإمبراطور فى وضع أغريباس على عرش أبيه ليحكم فلسطين ، لكنه بعد المشاورة ، وجد أنه من المخاطرة أن يحكم مملكة كبيرة شاب صغير مثل زغريباس ، ولذلك حوَّل كلوديوس فلسطين إلى ولاية رومانية ، وأرسل " كاسبيوس فادوس " ( Cuspius Fadus ) واليا على اليهودية وكل المملكة ( كما يذكر يوسيفوس فى تاريخه ) وبقي اغريباس يقيم في روما ويقوم بمعاملات اليهود هناك ويتوسط بينهم وبين الإمبراطور ويحل مشاكلهم،. 
وعندما مات عمه هيرودس ملك خالكيس فى 84 م ، كان أغريباس في الحادية والعشرين من عمره ، فعينه كلوديوس حاكما على خالكيس . وفي نفس الوقت عيَّنه مشرفا أعلى على الهيكل اليهودي في أورشليم ، ومديراً لخزانته مع منحه السلطة المطلقة فى نقل رؤساء الكهنة من مواقعهم كما يشاء ، وهي سلطة كثيراً ما استخدمها كما فعل عمه من قبل ( كما يذكر يوسيفوس ) . والتنقلات الكثيرة التى أجراها فى مواقع رؤساء الكهنة لأسباب سياسية ، جعلته غير محبوب تماماً عند اليهود . 
وليس من الواضح تماماً ما اذا كان قد منح لقب ملك عند تعيينه فى الموضع الذي خلا بوفاة عمه ، ولكن من المؤكد أنه مُنح هذا اللقب عندما نقل إلى مملكة أكبر ، واتخذ مقراً له في قيصرية فيلبس إلى الجنوب الغربى من جبل حرمون عندد المنابع الرئيسية لنهر الأردن . 
ويقول يوسيفوس إنه " بعد مـوت هيرودس ملك خالكيس ، عيَّن كلوديوس قيصر أغريباس بن أغريباس على مملكة عمه ، بينما شغل " كومانوس " مركز الحاكم على باقي المنطقة التى أصبحت ولاية رومانية . " كما يذكر أيضاً أنه في نحو عام 35 م . عندما أكمل كلوديوس السنة العشرين من حكمه ، منح أغريباس الثانى الرُبعين اللذين كان يحكمهما فيلبس وليسانيوس ( أى إيطورية والأبلية - لو 3 : 1 ) ، ولكنه أخذ منه خالكيس التى ظل يحكمها لمدة أربع سنوات " ونقله إلى مملكة اكبر فأصبحت مملكته تقع إلى الشمال والشمال الشرقي من فلسطين . ولكن المناطق المعروفة باسم بيرية واليهودية والسامرة والجليل التى كانت من مملكة أبيه ، لم تنضم مطلقاً لمملكة هيردوس أغريباس الثانى . وهناك قطعة من النقود تم سكها بأمر أغريباس الثانى فى قيصرية فيلبس عاصمة مملكته الجديدة ، فى عهد الإمبراطور نيرون ، مكتوب على أحد وجهيها : "نيرون قيصر " ، وعلى الوجه الآخر " الملك أغريباس، نيرونياس " ، لأنه كان قد أطلق اسم " نيرونياس " على مدينة قيصرية فيلبس تكريما للإمبراطور نيرون الذي كان يحكم الإمبراطورية فى ذلك الوقت . 
وأمامه خطب بولس وعرض قضيته ( اع 25: 13) و(أع 26: 32 ). ولم يكن هيرودس أغريباس الثانى محبوبا أبداً - مثل أبيه - من رعاياه . ويبدو أنه كان من أهداف الوالى " فلورس " ( Flows ) أن يدفع اليهود إلى الثورة والحرب ضد الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، بتصرفاته السيئة معهم . وقد طالب الكثيرون من اليهود من الملك أغريباس الثانى ورؤساء الكهنة أن يسمح لهم بإرسال سفراء إلى نيرون ضد " فلورس " ، ولكن أغريباس ، حاول فى خطاب عام - أن يثنى اليهود عن ذلك ، مما أثار الشعب ، فانضمت قواته إلى القوات الرومانية فى القضاء على ثورة الشعب . وجُرح أغريباس فى موقعة أمام مدينة " جمالاً " ، فى مرفعة من ضربة حجر ، ولكنه ظل على رأس قواته إلى أن قضى الرومان على مملكته وعلى القوات اليهودية ، فاستسلمت أورشليم فى 70 م . فلجأ أغريباس إلى روما، وهناك عاش مع أخته برنيكي التي كان يعاشرها كزوجة إلى أن مات سنة 100م ، وهو فى الثالثة والسبعين من عمره ، وفى السنة الثالثة للإمبراطور تراجان . 

الحقيقة كان لابد أن نتعرف على كل الشخصيات التى حملت أسم هيرودس حتى لا يتم الخلط بينهم فى خلال تأملاتنا فى الكتاب المقدس (العهد الجديد) .
وإلى هنا تمت التأملات والقراءات فى شخصيات هيرودس راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس


----------

